

DARPA Is Funding Interstellar Space Travel - Bud
http://idealab.talkingpointsmemo.com/2011/08/with-grant-us-defense-research-agency-reaches-for-the-stars.php?ref=fpblg

======
Bud
Here's a link from DARPA's site as well:

DARPA ENCOURAGES INDIVIDUALS AND ORGANIZATIONS TO LOOK TO THE STARS; ISSUES
CALL FOR PAPERS FOR 100 YEAR STARSHIP STUDY PUBLIC SYMPOSIUM

[http://www.darpa.mil/NewsEvents/Releases/2011/2011/06/15_DAR...](http://www.darpa.mil/NewsEvents/Releases/2011/2011/06/15_DARPA_Encourages_Individuals_and_Organizations_to_Look_to_the_Stars.aspx)

